
Ask HN: How many test environments do you have? - superqwert
At work, on a new project, we are discussing how many different environments we should have for a system.<p>The current consensus is that we should have a Production environment (with +1 and -1 slots) and a Test environment (with +1 and -1 slots).<p>The deployment process would go like this:<p>1. Deployment to Test +1<p>2. Testing on Test +1<p>3. Test +1 -&gt; Test -&gt; Test -1<p>4. Testing on Test<p>5. Deployment to Production +1<p>6. Testing on Production +1<p>7. Production +1 -&gt; Production -&gt; Production -1<p>8. Testing on Production<p>The idea is that tests on Production +1 would mimic how tests should perform on production, while tests on Test and Test +1 should ensure the move from Production +1 -&gt; Production will be smooth.<p>What alternatives are you taking up and what do you consider &quot;best practice&quot; and why?
======
simplesleeper
Why not move to just a production environment? Arguments are well presented
here: [https://medium.com/@copyconstruct/testing-microservices-
the-...](https://medium.com/@copyconstruct/testing-microservices-the-sane-
way-9bb31d158c16)

